# What color would my filly be considered?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have any pictures where you haven't adjusted the white/light balance?


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Do you have any pictures where you haven't adjusted the white/light balance?


 yes, 












Sorry about how gross her legs are in this one :/ she was still recovering from being drug down the street by a tractor where we rescued her from :/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to say Palomino tovero. Very pretty girl.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's very pretty. She reminds me of Petey off Little Rascals, lol.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Palomino Tovero (tobiano + splash [most likely]).


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl!!! AND she has such kind eyes!!! Please post pics of her as she starts getting back in shape. I'd love to have one like this.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww thank you all!  I just went & saw her & she's having so much fun playing in the snow! lol ! But thank you, she cant be registered as a paint, so i'm trying to register her with the american indian horse association.. so i was just wondering what they'd call her


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Register her with the PtHA. It's a MUCH more worthwhile registry.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Haley said:


> Palomino Tovero (tobiano + splash [most likely]).


I agree with this, but I'm betting she's Sabino as well, based on her heavy "eyeliner".


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I partly agree... her mane has the look of being a palomino but her tail has black hairs in it... wouldn't that make her a buckskin? Hmm.. she's an odd one that's for sure but really pretty whatever color she is!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mysticdragon72 said:


> I partly agree... her mane has the look of being a palomino but her tail has black hairs in it... wouldn't that make her a buckskin? Hmm.. she's an odd one that's for sure but really pretty whatever color she is!!


Sooty can cause the dark hairs in the tail can't it?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

yes, it can. I can't really tell if the splotches on her legs look dark enough to where she could be a buckskin or not. She doesn't have any black around her ears, though, which I generally expect with a buckskin, since they are just bays with a cream gene.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> yes, it can. I can't really tell if the splotches on her legs look dark enough to where she could be a buckskin or not. She doesn't have any black around her ears, though, which I generally expect with a buckskin, since they are just bays with a cream gene.


The splotches on her legs are actually scabs & dried blood.. She was drug down the road by a tractor at the place we rescued her from.. My poor girl ): & Haley , what's sabino? I've heard of it but I don't know what it is! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Oh wow, poor thing! I'm glad you have her now so she can get better.

I did an explanation of Sabino & Splash in this thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/if-she-reg-paint-what-would-72606/page2/#post844013


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> Oh wow, poor thing! I'm glad you have her now so she can get better.
> 
> I did an explanation of Sabino & Splash in this thread:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/if-she-reg-paint-what-would-72606/page2/#post844013


Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going to call her a palomino tovero.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

My guess is also either Buckskin or Palomino.

As far as markings go, Tobiano Splash. Maybe Tobiano Splash Sabino, I can't tell if thats 'stitching' around her markings or not. 

Does she have any roaned patches? Any 'lacing' or maybe a band going around some of her markings?


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm going with sooty palomino (red + cream) tobiano, splash probably sabino and I'd test for frame


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Mocha26 said:


> Aww thank you all!  I just went & saw her & she's having so much fun playing in the snow! lol ! But thank you, she cant be registered as a paint, so i'm trying to register her with the american indian horse association.. so i was just wondering what they'd call her


If you were going to register AIHR would you be registering her as an M (modern)?

They'd call her palomino tovero, they don't get into pattern details

And I disagree it is a great registry for promoting the Original Indian Horse in performance and endurance. They also promote preserving Colonial Spanish Horses in type O (original)


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

wakiya said:


> If you were going to register AIHR would you be registering her as an M (modern)?
> 
> They'd call her palomino tovero, they don't get into pattern details
> 
> And I disagree it is a great registry for promoting the Original Indian Horse in performance and endurance. They also promote preserving Colonial Spanish Horses in type O (original)


 
I'm not sure. I hadn't really looked to much into yet. It was just a thought.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I do think it is a great organization full of lovely people. Everyone has so much fun.


----------

